# Anyone heard of 'Lolicon'?



## k.a.t (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay so i just found out about this 'lolicon' thing, it seems to be some kind of erotic anime portraying pre-teen 'girls' in a sexual way...now is it just me or is this somehow wrong? I don't know but isn't this basically child porn? just in anime form?

I've never heard of this until just now, and wanted to hear what everyone's views on this were..



Here's some info on it from wikipedia: 

Lolicon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow, that's SO weird. I've never heard of it either until now, but I agree with you, it's still wrong even if it's not real people. Yuck, I don't even know what to say. :|


----------



## Korms (Sep 10, 2008)

It's virtual child pornography.  Real or not, the people who buy this stuff obviously get their sexual kicks from children and may move on to the real thing, if they haven't already.

I see from the article (even though it is the ever so reliable Wikipedia) that some coutries across the globe are recognising it as an actual form of child abuse and taking legal action against those found to be in posession of it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 11, 2008)

Loli is hentai with underage girls
Shota is hentai with underage boys

xd


----------



## lanalane (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm Japanese,
but I can not explain well,,,
Lolicon is Lolita complex 
Guy who is interested in small girl...


----------



## sherox (Sep 11, 2008)

idk but that sounds disgusting! i clicked the wikipedia link and i couldn'te ven look at it!


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

After reading the title i though you were talking about some "LOL icon" and its something like "lol chair" or that lol cats


----------



## Lapis (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_It's virtual child pornography.  Real or not, the people who buy this stuff obviously get their sexual kicks from children and may move on to the real thing, if they haven't already.

*I see from the article (even though it is the ever so reliable Wikipedia) that some coutries across the globe are recognising it as an actual form of child abuse and taking legal action against those found to be in posession of it*._

 

Ok how is that different from sites with 18/19/20 year old baby faced women dressed as if they are high schoolers performing porn? 
And why is this illegal and that not, the cartoon is basically simulated the same as the live acts done by legal adults, it is confusing to me.
I need to ask dh when he comes home about this, he's works with computer crimes maybe he can explain.


----------



## Korms (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Ok how is that different from sites with 18/19/20 year old baby faced women dressed as if they are high schoolers performing porn? 
And why is this illegal and that not, the cartoon is basically simulated the same as the live acts done by legal adults, it is confusing to me.
I need to ask dh when he comes home about this, he's works with computer crimes maybe he can explain._

 
Good point.  I've never been particularly comfortable with the idea of grown women dressing up as school girls for porn films.


----------



## ka-ron (Sep 12, 2008)

you would be shocked if you knew how many in the anime scene like this stuff.... really disturbing..


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

This is just one reason why I hate anime (all of it. yuck!).


----------



## florabundance (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the look of anime drawings, but this is just art being used as a disguise for child pornography. This is the most blatant example, but I have to say, if you look closely, the sexualisation (if thats a word) of children is a common theme in a lot of western pop culture aswell.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow i'm so glad im not the only one who thinks this is weird! seriously it's just so wrong.. i mean think about the people who actually ENJOY watching this stuff...surely they're disturbed? could you not classify them as paedophiles? and what if this encourages them to actually ACT on their urges or whatever.. Who even came up with this? It's disgusting.
I heard a lot of people actually claim this to be a sexuality..wth?

Alibi..


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_After reading the title i though you were talking about some "LOL icon" and its something like "lol chair" or that lol cats _

 
ha ha I thought the same thing!

Well I checked out the link to see what you are talking about and I have to agree that it is wrong and should be treated in the same manner as child pornography. Also go Canada and Sweden for banning it!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_After reading the title i though you were talking about some "LOL icon" and its something like "lol chair" or that lol cats _

 
haaaha i thought the same thing.

i never got the whole attraction to hentai in the first place. they're cartoons. these people know that, right?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 
_I love the look of anime drawings, but this is just art being used as a disguise for child pornography. This is the most blatant example, but I have to say, if you look closely, the sexualisation (if thats a word) of children is a common theme in a lot of western pop culture aswell._

 
word. wasn't britney only sixteen when "hit me baby one more time" came out? and that video...?

either way though, the sexualization of kids is fucked up. whether it's a pop star or a cartoon kid, it's still wrong.


----------

